# Hey new here just showing my Z



## BirdMan300z (Feb 9, 2006)

Let me know what you think


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I think you should take a picture of it in the day.

How to take better pictures:
http://www.cobracountry.com/fototips/home.html


----------



## Denass121 (Sep 16, 2005)

ROFL

Sorry i had to laugh at that one. Car looks nice so far though from what you can see. :O)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Looking good from what I can see of it, how about you tell us what's in it.


----------



## BirdMan300z (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha thanls for the site and I'll try to get a better pic 


AZ-ZBum said:


> I think you should take a picture of it in the day.
> 
> How to take better pictures:
> http://www.cobracountry.com/fototips/home.html


----------



## BirdMan300z (Feb 9, 2006)

Right now its all stock so nonthing wow about it But I'm going to start working on it I'm getting a magnaflow exhaustfor it tomarrow and soon to get a Turbo and a few new things for it But you see I'm only 19 I have a alright job working for Toyota BUT money is still a issue  But if you want me to I can take a pic of whats under the hood



Zen31ZR said:


> Looking good from what I can see of it, how about you tell us what's in it.


----------



## quakefiend420 (Jun 1, 2004)

BirdMan300z said:


> Right now its all stock so nonthing wow about it But I'm going to start working on it I'm getting a magnaflow exhaustfor it tomarrow and soon to get a Turbo and a few new things for it But you see I'm only 19 I have a alright job working for Toyota BUT money is still a issue  But if you want me to I can take a pic of whats under the hood


turboing your car is gonna be a bit more involved than what i think you're thinking...do a search on here and you'll see what i'm talking about...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

quakefiend420 said:


> turboing your car is gonna be a bit more involved than what i think you're thinking...do a search on here and you'll see what i'm talking about...


It actually isn't that hard...http://www.redz31.com/pages/turbo.html


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> It actually isn't that hard...http://www.redz31.com/pages/turbo.html


^True, but it sounds like this guy thinks he can just go buy a turbo and toss it under the hood.


----------



## BirdMan300z (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey thanks man this site will come in handy :thumbup: 



JAMESZ said:


> It actually isn't that hard...http://www.redz31.com/pages/turbo.html


----------



## BirdMan300z (Feb 9, 2006)

The guy I got my car from is helping me. He knows the car well I'd never get it done if I tryed by my self  



nissandrew said:


> ^True, but it sounds like this guy thinks he can just go buy a turbo and toss it under the hood.


----------

